# PhoenixRising Girlfriend's Warpaint



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Had to post a few pics of Kiowas boy all dry and spunky!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SUCH a cute boy!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so ADORABLE!!  

Is he polled?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He's so adorable!  Love his moonspots!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, he's not polled. Those buds are already big!!! I was trying to show how the light buckskin lines down his face are fuzzy just like his daddy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's so handsome! :drool: :drool: :drool: Look at all those spots! I loved watching him be born!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> No, he's not polled. Those buds are already big!!! I was trying to show how the light buckskin lines down his face are fuzzy just like his daddy!


Those light stripes on his sweet little kisser "hid" the devilish look that horned babies have :laugh:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I love his coloring!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

TOO CUTE!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I love this little buckling...he's gorgeous


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

:drool:  Is that little hunk going to be up for sale, by any chance? LOL. What a cutie!


----------



## Ali_1010 (May 8, 2011)

I'm in love. <3 He's such a handsome boy! Congrats.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

What a handsome guy!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, he's not for sale. This is the first buckling with my herd name I am retaining and plan to use on a lot of girls! There were some others I would of used but had too many bucks at the time. So since our buck numbers are down and I sold his sire back to his breeder this little guy gets to stay and keep the crown jewels!! hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute indeed.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I can see why you'd want to keep him! :thumb:  What a beauty.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so jealous!!!! Beautiful coloring!!! And pattern!!!!! I want him!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He is just about the cutest thing ever...


----------



## LazyRRanch (Jan 12, 2012)

SO Adorable!!!!


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

<3


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

So what state are you in cause I got some girls that would love to meet him when he is old enough??


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

WOW that's a cute boy


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Just love his markings!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Would love to see some more pics of this beautiful goat ray:


----------

